# Changement DD PB G4



## grduarte (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour a tous.

J'aurais aime redonner un coup de fouet a mon PB G4 (qui tourne sous Tiger) en en changeant le disque dur original.

Je n'ai plus qu'un emplacement disponible pour la ram (l'autre a "grille") et je suis deja au max, je pense.

Ma question est: pensez-vous que cela ameliorera quoi que ce soit? (il est franchement lent pour l'instant, avec une re-installation du systeme et presque rien dessus)

Si oui, quel type de dd serait approprie?
Et est-ce une operation compliquee/risquee, specialement pour un bras casse comme moi? :rose:

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!
greg


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Février 2011)

tu as quoi à la base comme disque dur?


----------



## grduarte (18 Février 2011)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu as quoi à la base comme disque dur?


 
Desole mais je suis au boulot et je ne peux pas verifier la reference exacte (j'aurais du y penser en partant...).
Mais c'est un 80GB, quant a la vitesse... il faudra que je confirme plus tard.


----------



## grduarte (18 Février 2011)

grduarte a dit:


> Desole mais je suis au boulot et je ne peux pas verifier la reference exacte (j'aurais du y penser en partant...).
> Mais c'est un 80GB, quant a la vitesse... il faudra que je confirme plus tard.



Voila... j'ai donc bien1GB de ram
le dd est bien un 80GB, 5400 tr/min, Ultra-ATA/100, 8 MB, 2.5 "

merci!


----------



## christophe2312 (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
changer de disque dur ne va t apporter pas grand chose ( (un peu de rapidité si c est un 7200trs)
Simplement plus d espace de stockage , et de sécurité avec un disque dur neuf ( espérance de vie plus longue )
essaye les reparations d usages du disque dur , et peu être moins d ouverture d applications  au démarrage


----------



## grduarte (19 Février 2011)

Merci!


----------

